# Help on a Home Theater Set



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

I am in the market for spending about $600 to $1000. I was going to go with the Onkyo HT-S7300 7.1 system, but I have heard that it is a much better idea to build from the ground up. However, I have no idea which brands are best for what and the only thing i have been able to deduce is that Yamaha and Onkyo are generally the best choice for receivers. So if anyone could give me a hand I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

It kind of depends on your overall goals and how picky your ears are. I think a HTIB fits a lot of consumers needs. Well, they must, they sell like crazy.

If you want an all in one system, then you might want to look at this guy. http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Home-Theater-Receiver/Speaker-Package/1.html

Probably the best HTIB system available on the market, and if your okay with refurbished, the cheapest way to get it. You will most likely want/need better speaker wire and cables that you can get from monoprice.com

If you are wanting to take it to the next level, I'm sure lots of people will chime in and help you out.


----------



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

I see. For my price range would you recommend that I stick with HTIB? Or do you think I could built a stronger system with my price ranges? I love good sound, but I am by no means a critic. Also would you recommend getting a refurbished unit? I have had some bad experiences with refurbished products in the past so I'm just a little weary of it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

I've heard good things about refurbished Onkyo products and accessories for less is a authorized for selling reconditioned products. http://www.onkyousa.com/locations_intdealer.cfm

I think they do come with some warranty. I personally would not be afraid to get a refurbished Onkyo from those guys.

If your upper limit is $1000, you might be able to get an upgrade, but I think it would still take the base of a refurbished onkyo AVR to meet that budget. I'm not sure what the best budget 5.1 speaker system would meet your goals. Maybe others will know.


----------



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

I see. You have been a tremendous help my friend. I'm very happy you let me know about this site and this speaker set. I will definitely be coming back here once I have enough to built my own home theater system.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
JBL Makes some very nice Active Monitors that sell for the absurdly low price of 200 Dollars a Each. Here is the link: http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/LSR2325P 5 of those coupled with a Dayton Sub 120 from Parts Express for 129 Dollars:http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-635&utm_source=googleps
And finally an Onkyo HT-RC180 for 349 Dollars (1049 MSRP)http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...RC180-Thx-7.2-channel-Network-Receiver/1.html

For under 1500 Dollars ($1478 Dollars) you would have a pretty fantastic sounding HT that will utterly trounce an HTIB. The Onkyo was the least expensive AVR I could find with the Preamp Outputs that are essential for using Active Speakers and was reasonably up to date. The only thing lost is 3D Passthrough with AVR, but you could always Connect 3D Sources directly to the TV and many 3D Source Components offer Dual HDMI Outputs for assigning one for the TV and one for the 

If needing to stay closer to 1000 Dollars, you could use 3 JBL's and a pair of Behringer 2030a's for 218 Dollars a Pair from Markertek:http://www.markertek.com/Audio-Equipment/Speakers/2-Way-Speakers/Behringer/B2030P.xhtml and the Onkyo for
AVR and the total would be $1,167 Dollars.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

How do active speakers work with a active AVR?

Is that Dayton sub really all that nice? That driver looks cheaper,flimsier then their starter DVC subs. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=295-488 I guess looks can be deceiving. I'm sure the cheap dayton subs put overpriced big box store starter subs to shame, but how nice are they really?

The internet is full of so many companies now that offer some really really cheap stuff. I've read good things about them, but it's really hard to know without actually being able to demo them myself. One of the brands that kind of sticks out for me is Elemental Designs. Mainly because they offer a 5 year warranty like Emotiva, but offer even more affordable speakers. http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_42&products_id=971 I've just never heard them. They don't seem to offer a 30 day in home trial like Emotiva does.


----------



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow those speakers look absolutely godlike. So if I were to assemble this system you created, would it be leagues better then the onkyo? I just ask because if it costs only that much more to have a really great sound system then I'm all for it.


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

Leagues better dude. To the point of no competition even.


----------



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

Then it would seem I have my answer. Thank you all of you for your help I can't wait to begin collecting!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Just to answer your question about Active Speakers with an AVR, if you purchased 5 of them, the AVR would be used as a Preamp Processor or SSP where the AVR will not be presented with any sort of speaker load.. There are I believe 7 Amplified Channels on the 180 so you could add Surround Back Right and Surround Back Left Channels like the Behringer 2030a for 219 a Pair when the budget presents.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Just to answer your question about Active Speakers with an AVR, if you purchased 5 of them, the AVR would be used as a Preamp Processor or SSP where the AVR will not be presented with any sort of speaker load.. There are I believe 7 Amplified Channels on the 180 so you could add Surround Back Right and Surround Back Left Channels like the Behringer 2030a for 219 a Pair when the budget presents.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Okay, I didn't realize the AVR link you posted had pre-outs. Still, to use actives for HT would require power outlets near each speaker and wouldn't long runs of RCA cable could cause signal degradation problems? Seems like it would be very difficult for a clean install.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Generic said:


> Okay, I didn't realize the AVR link you posted had pre-outs. Still, to use actives for HT would require power outlets near each speaker and wouldn't long runs of RCA cable could cause signal degradation problems? Seems like it would be very difficult for a clean install.


Hello,
Longer RCA runs are often preferred to Speaker Cable. Many choose Monoblock Power Amplifiers for this very reason. You can even purchase Flat RCA Cables if there are concerns about how the Install looks. As for Power Cables, I have had them for all Speakers since using Martin Logans for close to 5 Years in my HT and have always made it work. You could always go with an Passive Monitor like the Behringer or better yet a JBL Model if using JBL's for the Mains and Center Channel.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a question about the JBL speakers. Are they powered through the receiver or do they need to be plugged into outlets of their own? Also on the back of them i noticed there is knobs for volume on both the speakers and the sub how do i go about calibrating these correctly?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Raikugen said:


> I have a question about the JBL speakers. Are they powered through the receiver or do they need to be plugged into outlets of their own? Also on the back of them i noticed there is knobs for volume on both the speakers and the sub how do i go about calibrating these correctly?


Hello,
Any Active Speakers do need to be Plugged into the Wall as they do have Amplfiers built into the Speaker. Think of it the same as a Separate Power Amplifier where it has Volume Levels. Usually you set it to Maximum and the AVR will handle the Levels via raising and lowering the Gain on each Channel. The Audyssey MultEQ that is included on the Onkyo goes through the Levels and adjusts the levels regardless of whether the Speakers connected are externally powered by an outboard Amplifier. Be it built into the Speaker or a standalone Amplifier like I use. This is all handled from the RCA Cable that is connected to either the Speaker in an Active Model or an Outboard Amplifier.

The Subwoofer you use the LFE Input which bypasses almost all of the Subwoofers Controls except Volume and Phase. Generally, you set the Volume to 50% and again Audyssey will Calibrate the level. I do find it a almost essential Investment to go to Radio Shack and pickup an SPL Meter to make sure All Channels read 75db's. I personally set the Subwoofers to 80db's, but that is just a personal preference. I use an SPL Meter due to Audyssey tending to get the SPL Levels not set to 75db's. Oddly, today when using MultEQ XT32 for the first time, it nailed the front 3 Channels, but the Surrounds were set so low as not to even read in the SPL Band the Meter was set to. With MultEQ XT, it had always set all channels too low.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

> Longer RCA runs are often preferred to Speaker Cable.


Gonna have to disagree with this one.

Low level signals like those found in RCA cables are more susceptible to audible interference than higher speaker levels. The reason is simple: interference introduce in low level signals is amplified along with the original signal while speaker level signals are post amplifier and inaudible in most cases.

If you are running RCA cables to rear channels, be very careful with RCA cables and interference. A more appropriate scenario would be using balanced connectors, but a pre/pro with XLR balanced outs will blow your budget. I love the idea of JBL active monitors, but I would use them only for your front 3 unless you have a clean path for rears.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Marshall, I suppose we will have to agree to disagree on this instance. Provided you are using well shielded RCA's, I do not think the distances involved in a HT application are enough to create issues. I realize in Professional Studios they use Balanced Cables at least in part to minimize issues, but we are almost always taking about far longer distances.

I will admit that this is an issue that has been often debated and I have yet to see any clear winners on way or the other. Ideally, the shortest possible Speaker Cable and RCA runs would be ideal, but things are seldom ideal.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

A lot of the decision should be based on you ability to run wiring and provide power to each speaker. The set-up once all connected will be very similar (using the Audyssey set-up). If you are new and not geared towards a self-install then I would have to suggest the Onkyo 9300 set. A bonus for that Onkyo 9300 set is it will have the basic speaker and subwoofer connections already provided. If you go the powered speaker route (JBL or other) please note that you will have to invest in decent RCA cables as well - cheapest probably available at monoprice. However for the additional $400 (plus what ever decent RCA cables set you back) there will likely be a noticeable sound quality improvement.

I have an Onkyo 5300 system in a second viewing room and am very pleased with it.


----------

